# Gatorbite connection



## chocolateart (Dec 26, 2008)

I am using your product for the first time, my question is:

I will be using the copper Elbow 1/2" x 1/2" it comes with a gatorbite fitting, do I also insert the fitting in the copper tubing or only when I use Pex water tubing, since it is hard to get to I will have to know this before I insert the copper tubing in the elbow after that I will not be able to remove the elbow without busting open a entire section of the wall.

Thank you for your prompt attention on this as I am at the moment putting it all together to hook up.

Ronald


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

1st - welcome to CT
2nd - put your location in your profile
3rd - a GC doing plumbing is generally illegal unless your licensed or this is your place (I will assume it is)
4th - as I recall Gatorbite's work on CPVC, Copper & PEX (not sure on PVC) & there is a ring to disconnect the fitting if needed 
5th - read the directions that came with whatever you bought, or was it just an elbow?


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

Look, in my opinion dont use that pipe behind the sheetrock.

Sweat the fitting.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed. 
__________________
Nathan


----------

